# Bring a knife to a gunfight? How about a pistol to a rifle fight?



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

GW


----------



## JamesCC (Mar 21, 2019)

Nice one! Not sure I’ve seen this before so thanks for sharing


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Combat situations ,,, you definitely can't beat the long gun, 
A nice 22 rifle will out perform most handgun carries after a certain amount of distance is achieved, not sure what distance, in my opinion.

A road patrol officer approaching a stopped vehicle is probably better suited with a handgun because of the close angular proximity


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

_Pistol vs. rifle for combat._

Really! The guy needed to make a video explaining why?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

paratrooper said:


> _Pistol vs. rifle for combat._
> 
> Really! The guy needed to make a video explaining why?


Right? Must have been a slow content day.

Maybe next time we can get a video on why we chose pistols for concealed carry instead of service rifles.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Hell, if I thought I could get away with it, I'd go to Texas and buy a surplus Army tank. Here in AZ., you can license just about most anything, as long as you are willing to pay for it.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Well, there it is. Five minutes is as far as I could take the guy, and five minutes I can't get back.
Glad y'all like it.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Well......apparently GW gleaned something from it, and felt is was worth while to post up.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

GW may have made it to the good part. I like the guy and he's pretty on as far as I can tell.
Did you watch the video? The whole "If this clear gel was around in the 1970's it is what the FBI would be using", No it isn't. The "Loss of Energy" Could be a problem? No, it isn't an issue either. The the OH My this is a fine rifle and I need to caress and lick the thing was just a bit much.
It may have had some points, but half way and nothing, so there you go.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I did watch the whole video. Not sure why though.


----------

